# Where can I find 94 Sentra LE/XE Door Panels?



## franklinbeezy (Oct 25, 2006)

The passenger side e-window switchamaroo screw fastenings on the door panel, broke. So it dangles, unusable. I'm having the toughest time locating a distributor online that sells "door panels" for the 94 chasis. Whad up wit dat? Any suggestions.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

I would try scrapyards. Call around to your local yards and see if anyone has those cars.
D


----------



## franklinbeezy (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah I was thinking that too because we have this HUGE junkyard on the south side of town and it's really cool. Unfortunately, there are never any 94 sentra's for some retarded reason. I went a few months ago to pick up a headlight and left with just a carnitas burrito from the taco stand out side .

So will I just have to take the car "in" to get the panels? Are these my only options (shop/junkyard)?

Thanks in advance guys.

-Franklin


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market

Discount Car Parts - Import Auto Parts - Replacement Auto Parts - BMW Parts, Jaguar Parts, Toyota Parts, Nissan Parts, Honda Parts, Mercedes Parts, Porsche Parts, Saab Parts, Volvo Parts, VW Parts


----------



## franklinbeezy (Oct 25, 2006)

enjoy_incubus said:


> Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market
> 
> Discount Car Parts - Import Auto Parts - Replacement Auto Parts - BMW Parts, Jaguar Parts, Toyota Parts, Nissan Parts, Honda Parts, Mercedes Parts, Porsche Parts, Saab Parts, Volvo Parts, VW Parts


Those are actually awesome links. I'm definitaly deli.cio.us tagging those, they have a HUGE selection. Unfortunately, I'm still having trouble locating "Interior Door Panels". Maybe I'm using the wrong terminology. 

I find everything else though, Door handle, door swtich, door vent glass (what ever the hell that is), regulator, moulding, and I even found a link to make a Lambo Door "just like in the movies," sweet. But no door panel. They're as hard to find as baby Pigeons. 

Maybe they're just not out there?:lame:


----------



## 2jzsxDave (Oct 15, 2006)

i think they have em in the jyard by me what yr u looking for and hwere are u located/???


----------



## franklinbeezy (Oct 25, 2006)

2jzsxDave said:


> i think they have em in the jyard by me what yr u looking for and hwere are u located/???


DUDE awesome. San Jose,CA. Nissan Sentra LE 4dr Sedan. Grey interior and a broken airconditioner.


----------



## 2jzsxDave (Oct 15, 2006)

i'm running to the jyard tomorrow and if i see them maybe i'll pick them up if i have the cash on me....hit me up on aim -> dave181024


----------



## martino 55 (Oct 31, 2006)

Dave, I may be looking for the same 94 sentra drivers side rear door panel in gray for an L E model . If you spot another usable one would you drop me a line ? My power lock is jammed and my rear door won't open from the inside or outside. The garage I have it at said the only way they can think of to unlock is to tear off the door panel to get to the lock mechanism. He was going to check at a local junk yard tomorrow. So I may be interested as well. Thanks!

Mike


----------



## 2jzsxDave (Oct 15, 2006)

they can def open the door w/ out ripping the panel off they are being lazy....all they have to do ispull the hinges off by opening the front door and u are able to access the rear... and u can disconnect the harness in the door and can pull it off


----------



## martino 55 (Oct 31, 2006)

2jzsxDave said:


> they can def open the door w/ out ripping the panel off they are being lazy....all they have to do ispull the hinges off by opening the front door and u are able to access the rear... and u can disconnect the harness in the door and can pull it off



The power lock switch buzzes when you flip the switch to open on the drivers door. It's some how stuck in the half open half closed position. How will disconecting the harness cause it to open or unlock? I think by taking the hinges off you will still have a door that won't open on the latch side.

Mike


----------



## 2jzsxDave (Oct 15, 2006)

i'd try to rip the door off the hinge lock....it may pull away


----------



## martino 55 (Oct 31, 2006)

*94 sentra*

Dave , If you go to the j yard keep an eye out for a panel for me , I think either way the door panel is going to get trashed.

Mike


----------



## 2jzsxDave (Oct 15, 2006)

iight if i see a 4 door i'll let u know but does it need to be one w/ power windows and stuff?


----------



## martino 55 (Oct 31, 2006)

*door panel*

It has power windows and power door locks and is grey in color.Thanks!

Mike


----------



## 2jzsxDave (Oct 15, 2006)

keep my eye out for ya


----------



## martino 55 (Oct 31, 2006)

*94 door jam*

2 dave, No need for the door panel, I took the car to a friend of mines auto glass shop and he some how got the door panel off in tact and repaired the door lock!Thanks again !

Mike


----------

